# Shipping fish?



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Can somebody explain how to ship fish?*c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually depends on the species but basically you fast the fish for a few days then bag them in clean fresh water, with oxygen place in a styrofoam lined box, place something to keep them from bouncing around too much, then ship them off to their destination.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

Like previously said, fast the fish for a few days before shipping. I use Kordon breather bags, packed water heavy. Arrange in a shipping box, lined with styrofoam.Pack paper around the bags to prevent movement. Heatpacks, or coldpacks may be necessary depending on weather. Send the fastest method possible. Thats about it!!


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

There is a sticky with pics about this in the breeding freshwater fish/inverts section; but basically what everyone said just use a plastic bag half water half inflated with air; and pack the fish into a solid box that won't compress on them or allow too much shaking. If temps are too cold or too hot, or if shipping takes too long, don't expect them to survive with any consistency


----------

